# The hands that Resist Him



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

The hand that Resist Him is a painting that is apparently haunted, went up for sale on ebay, many people describe strange occurrences in their home, with health and nightmares after viewing the photo, i am a believer, but at the same time i think people are over reacting, seems like a cool painting i would love to have it, i want to try and redo it, see how well it comes out.
Here is an except from a website i found explaining it:

The painting was first displayed in an LA gallery during the early 1970s, at which point it was reviewed by the art critic at the LA Times. It was then purchased by actor John Marley, notable for his role as Jack Woltz in The Godfather
At some point in time after Marley's death, the painting was said to have come into the possession of a California couple, after being found on the site of an old brewery. 
The painting appeared on eBay in February 2000. According to the seller, the aforementioned couple, the painting carried some form of curse. Their eBay description claimed that the characters in the painting moved during the night, and that they would sometimes leave the painting and enter the room in which it was being displayed. Included with the listing were a series of photographs that were said to be evidence of an incident in which the female doll character threatened the male character with a gun that she was holding, causing him to attempt to leave the painting. A disclaimer was included with the listing absolving the seller from all liability if the painting was purchased.
News of the listing was quickly spread by internet users who forwarded the link to their friends or wrote their own pages about it. Some people claimed that simply viewing the photos of the painting made them feel ill or have unpleasant experiences. Eventually, the auction page was viewed over 30,000 times.
After an initial bid of $199, the painting eventually received 30 bids and sold for $1,025.00. The buyer, Perceptions Gallery in Grand Rapids, Michigan eventually contacted Bill Stoneham, and related the unusual story of its auction on eBay and their acquisition of it. He reported being quite surprised by all the stories and strange interpretations of the images in the painting. According to the artist, the object presumed by the eBay sellers to be a gun is actually nothing more than a dry cell battery and a tangle of wires 
Stoneham recalls that both the owner of the gallery in which the painting was first displayed, and the art critic who reviewed it, are said to have died within one year of coming into contact with the painting.

Now here is the painting, 









The "gun" or batteries with wires in odd lighting








Regular lighting


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thats wierd, really wierd.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I remember reading about this a few years ago. Freaky although is seems a little too much like something outta Amintyvill for my tast.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

that is werid and freaky....I dont think I would want it at all even if it was given to me for free.
I dont understand why the painter would even paint a picture with a battery and wires...I dont get it....I see an eye too....thats what freaks me out...lol
or wait...if its a doll....maybe the painter was going for the idea of doll pulled out her battery because she no longer needed it....lol...

added: wow...look at his painting


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

he is an amazing artist, the boy was him as a young child, in all of the explanations ive read about this, he has said nothing about the girl other than that it is batteries... but never explains why shes their, he made a sequel to this painting, i dont like it as much as i do this one, i want this painting SO bad


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

oooooooooo thats cool


----------

